# Duration Vs. Timeless



## TWPainting (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used Duration with alot of success but would like to move my business to a local dealer thats sells Pittsburg Paints. I have been looking into to this Manor Hall Timeless product as a Duration replacement. I love the Interior Manor Hall lines are great. Looking for some feed back if any of you guys have tried it.

Thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They are both good products. 

IMHO Timeless has a thicker body, covers a little better and the Matte has less sheen than Duration.

If you are happy Duration, why the switch?


----------



## TWPainting (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to move my business to a local dealer and the prices are comparable.

Doesn't look like to many guys are using Timeless with only one response.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

We use manor hall products all the time, only draw back is the very limited locations to pick it up. We use their interior and exterior versions with great results.​


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

Not to many guys use Timeless. They typically stick with just Manor Hall. Timeless for interior and exterior is thicker than regular Manor Hall but Timeless price does not justify the end result. The manager at my PPG store tells me to not bother buying Timeless interior. He says its way to pricey for what you get. He does not totally slam Timeless exterior, which i would agree its a way better paint than Manor Hall exterior. So in the end its the same story with duration, does the customer want to pay for it or not? My ppg store only has a few painters that use Timeless but most of them stick with the regular. Does that help any?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

dont have access to manor hall i heard its the real deal though ppg not as available in my area and i ve been raised on swp since the early 80s when my uncle sold it


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

tntpainting said:


> dont have access to manor hall i heard its the real deal though ppg not as available in my area and i ve been raised on swp since the early 80s when my uncle sold it



Well get them to sell it! Manor Hall is the most successful in our area when it comes to ppg lines.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They're both good products, BUT they both have a lower spread than Superpaint or Manor Hall.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> They're both good products, BUT they both have a lower spread than Superpaint or Manor Hall.


Do you mean duration and Timeless?


----------

